# Canon EF 15mm f2.8 or Sigma DG 15mm f2.8



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear all.

I want a fisheye lens for my Canon 5D3 and currently sells only on fisheye lens (EF 8-15mm f4L) but the price is very steep for a lens that I will be using less frequently than others. 
Hence, I am considering purchasing on eBay the discontinued Canon EF 15mm f2.8 or the Sigma DG 15mm f2.8. I have read pros and cons of both lenses being the Sigma more recent and faster focus. 
Do any of you have experienced shooting with any or both lenses? What would be your suggestion?

Regards,


----------



## TheAshleyJones (Mar 31, 2014)

I was really excited when the 8-15 F4L was announced, but when I tried it I was underwhelmed.

I don't like and would never use circular fish-eye so the 8mm end was of no interest (I also shoot with a 5D3). And F/4 seemed unambitious. Your mileage may vary.

I kept my eyes open and bought a second hand Canon EF 15mm F/2.8 the first time I saw one at a sensible price. I had read good things about the Sigma, but always prefer to go Canon if I can. 

I have to say it performs very well - great sharpness and colour at F/2.8 on my copy. The AF is, however, NOISY - disconcertingly so. I do love it for the right applications. (For me that's generally art rock band portraits and stage shots). It's psychedelic, Daddio.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 31, 2014)

I couldn't be happier with the sharpness and AF of my Sigma on my 5DIII. Image quality is top notch across the frame; the built in metal tulip hood is just right, adds a sense of security...

I'd much rather get a new Sigma from a trusted retailer than the used Canon. Warranty period, exchange options.

Really, I can't imagine finding real world improvement over the new Sigma by buying a used lens.


----------



## Snodge (Mar 31, 2014)

For something that gets used so infrequently, and is for me more a of a fun lens, I ended up getting myself a Zenit-M 16mm fisheye off ebay brand new. Worth considering if you don't want to spend much and don't mind manual focus (which at this focal length isn't really a problem)... just a thought!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2014)

I have nothing but the highest praise for the Canon 15 fisheye, sure the AF is a bit noisy, but it is fast and accurate and the IQ from the lens is remarkable, I have had better results from defishing the 15 than from the >$2,000 14 mm.

I recommend getting one, if you don't like it reselling will end up costing you very little, if anything, not often true with third party lenses.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks to all for your posts.
I know that with the used Canon lens I won't get any warranty, but they should couple better with the 5D3. I had a Sigma 10mm 2.8 fisheye before and I really enjoyed but the price used for the canon is very similar to the price of the sigma new. So, I want to base my decision on sharpness, contrast and IQ.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2014)

As I said, the IQ from the Canon is very high. I never used the Sigma.

If you want, send me a PM and I'll Dropbox you some Canon 15mm RAW files.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 15, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> As I said, the IQ from the Canon is very high. I never used the Sigma.
> 
> If you want, send me a PM and I'll Dropbox you some Canon 15mm RAW files.



I pulled the trigger and purchsed a Canon EF 15mm 2.8 used but in excellent condition. As you said, contrast and sharpness are really very good and better than the sigma counterpart. The only BUT is CA that is very pronounced (magenta color fringe) at the borders of the image so, I have to correct them in LR to make them perfect.
So far, I am not really satisfied but I guess it is the best option at this cost.

Thanks


----------



## terminatahx (Apr 19, 2014)

I used to rent the ef 15 alot for events and weddings and loved it. I used the Sigma before and was not impressed with it's color and sharpness.

After struggling to find a new EF 15mm to own, I finally pissed my wallet off and got the 8--15mmL. The price is steep, but it's outstanding.


----------

